# Biden's prediction?



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

That didn't take long.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ugh. I hope Mr. Obama is more creative than to simply give in.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I hope he's creative, because if he doesn't do something, it's going to set a bad precedent.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Maybe hold troop manuevers with the Alaska National guard and it's CIC right where those Unpredictable russkies can see them.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm sure he'll be able to talk them out of it. I'd love to be hear what his foreign affairs guru Biden's advice would be on this.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Oh, Obama is the President ELECT, not the duly sworn in PRESIDENT, who, for 12 more weeks is George W. Bush.
It's his job to deal with it.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

In reality, Obama will be dealing with it. Whether they go in before (unlikely) he is sworn in, or after.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Kav said:


> Oh, Obama . . . .
> 
> George W. Bush. It's his job to deal with it.


It has begun!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Kav said:


> Maybe hold troop manuevers with the Alaska National guard and it's CIC right where those Unpredictable russkies can see them.


They should be able to see Russia from there and get a better grasp of the foreign policy.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Agreed, GW is a lame duck president ( And Cheney didn't do it.)
The russian short range missiles can be launched from portable truck pulled launchers ( don't you guys notice ANYTHING besides BOND's clothing and The babes?) and repositioned with ease.
We should be asking about this missile defense system that was the fond dream of Ronnie. It has never worked, never will work, except to put more money in defense contractor's pockets.
I suppose it is a kind of weapon, putting undo fear into others over non existent weapons.
Worked for Sadaam, now didn't it?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Kav said:


> Agreed, GW is a lame duck president ( And Cheney didn't do it.)
> The russian short range missiles can be launched from portable truck pulled launchers ( don't you guys notice ANYTHING besides BOND's clothing and The babes?) and repositioned with ease.
> We should be asking about this missile defense system that was the fond dream of Ronnie. It has never worked, never will work, except to put more money in defense contractor's pockets.
> I suppose it is a kind of weapon, putting undo fear into others over non existent weapons.
> Worked for Sadaam, now didn't it?


As I said... no worries. Obama will simply ask them not to park the launchers there. Case closed.

Oh, and pass the word through your contacts on to the Ruskies that, no worries, the Ronnie's system doesn't work. Again, problem solved!


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> That didn't take long.


That's just the beginning. Putting Obama in the White House is the global strategic equivalent of dropping Woody Allen in to the general population of Folsom Prison.

Biden's scenario assumed that there would be _one_ test; as if the entire world would get together and decide that there should be "a test" and send forth its champion to sniff Obama out. But my guess is that there will be a spontaneous handfull of "tests" -- China/Taiwan, North/South Korea, Lebanon, Russian tests in Europe and South America/Carribean, etc. In every case, Obama has given the potential aggressor the expectation that he will give them a pass. So, it will be a nightmare scenario as Obama's supporters around the world call in their markers.

Now, the scary thing was "part B" of Biden's prediction -- that we won't like or understand Obama's reaction. Well, I guess it's too late. The People have spoken.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nothing worries me more than Obama sitting down at a table with Medvedev and Putin. I can just picture him talking about hope, change, and optimism, and about how we can all work together to make things change for the better.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

gnatty8 said:


> Nothing worries me more than Obama sitting down at a table with Medvedev and Putin. I can just picture him talking about hope, change, and optimism, and about how we can all work together to make things change for the better.


He might, but Putin isn't above poisoning people.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> Nothing worries me more than Obama sitting down at a table with Medvedev and Putin. I can just picture him talking about hope, change, and optimism, and about how we can all work together to make things change for the better.


No problem. This is exactly why he brought Ole Joe Biden on board.

"Chuck, stand up, Chuck, let 'em see you. Oh, God love you, what am I talking about?"

It's going to be a hoot!


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Actually, I'm enjoying the current Obama Rally on the stock market. In a vote of confidence in Dear Leader, I moved everything into cash, then into CD's on the morning of the 5th.

"Change happens."


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Maybe he could send Oprah over to talk with them?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

obiwan said:


> Maybe he could send Oprah over to talk with them?


In a bespoke bur'qa.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Aha, a contemporary missile crisis for the President-elect to deal with, somewhat reminiscent of the Cuban missile crisis...and yet, also reflective of today's global realities. Could this be another Kennedy-Obama comparison, in the making(!)?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe he could do something about this deflating economy.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

The overheated blather of all of you right-wing Yahoos makes for the most delightful reading! Please keep it up.

Buzz


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

True patriots, hoping our NATION will fail.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks, Kav, for a post that gets to your point, however wrong it may be, without all the usual overblown, long winded, name-dropping, look at me, tortured logic, BS.

Much appreciated.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

For what its worth, I'm not "rooting for failure." I'm simply pointing out that one day in the Russian's are flexing their muscles and trying to provoke something. If not for the economic debacle, more people would be paying attention. 

We should be paying attention. The Russians have moved missiles toward the border of a NATO country. I pray Pres. Elect Obama holds a few more news conferences to steady our NATO allies and other friends that he will have one eye toward the rest of the world and not withdraw inward to satisfy a short term domestic crisis.


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

M6Classic said:


> The overheated blather of all of you right-wing Yahoos makes for the most delightful reading! Please keep it up.
> 
> Buzz


And your typical left wing rhetoric comes as a complete surprise....


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

M6Classic said:


> The overheated blather of all of you right-wing Yahoos makes for the most delightful reading! Please keep it up.
> 
> Buzz





obiwan said:


> And your typical left wing rhetoric comes as a complete surprise....


To be sure, my rhetoric...while perhaps unsurprising...is sound and well considered and does not consist of aping sound bites from Fox News. I found Obiwan's statement, "_Maybe he could send Oprah over to talk with them?_" utterly charming in a puerile manner. As I stated in another thread, I feel the pain of all you right wing Yahoos and it is absolutely delightful! More, please.

Buzz


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It's interesting to see how your approach will build a permanent majority or help to solve the country's problems. 

There could be some real good from Obama's election, though, if he does not go too far to the left and if kids in school today see that a lot of things are possible if they take education seriously.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I thought Condi Rice's resume was as a expert on the Soviet Union?
China has almost completed it's perceived national boundaries; occupied Tibet to block what was the british and now an ascendant India, the regained colonies of Hong Kong and Macao,leaving only that thorn in her side,Tiawan. China's future expanion will be economic.
Russia however, has aspirations of regaining influence, if not outright control of the former Soviet, and before that a Czarist empire's territories.
If we can get upset over Soviet aircraft visiting Hugo Chavez in 'our turf' with our history of past imperialism, it seems hypocritical to send navy warships into the Black Sea and court parts of that former empire into NATO, it's Cold War enemy. 
We are back to playing a combination of chess and poker, only this time all the buffer states are being asked to choose sides as either white or black pawns.


----------



## In Mufti (Jan 28, 2005)

This isn't a "test" and it's not about Barak Obama. 

This is what these guys do 24/7--they seek to further their own interests. They don't care who is in the White House. They are out to get what they want and will do whatever will get them there.

The sooner that Obama and his staff realize this and understand that he has no pull with these folks simply because he is not George Bush, the more successful he will be with foreign policy.

I guarantee that he will be calling Bush and Cheney on the phone to compare notes after the first couple of dances with the international cast of thugs. 

He leads and represents the United States of America--and they don't like the United States of America. They don’t care that he is the first African American president or about hope and change or that he has darling kids. 

Barak Obama needs to realize right now—today--that his new job comes with built-in enemies who will give him no quarter. Jimmy Carter never figured this out.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Adam_M (Jun 18, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Coming in 2009: Putin vs. Obama
> 
> Watch the community-organizer, Grammy-award winning audiobook author, and basketball fan Barack "Hussein in the Membrane" Obama take on the judo-trained, ex-KGB, ex-President, current Prime Minister and richest man in Russia, Vladimir "You gonna be hurtin'" Putin.
> 
> This would be funny if it wasn't so scary. There will be a test alright.


Yes, because heads of state frequently resolve their differences by engaging in wrestling matches. Or buy purchasing vulgar cars at each other. Natural talent and the best education the civilized world has to offer couldn't possibly prevail over a platinum Rolex and a judo chop on such rarified heights.

Lest anyone forget, the current President also has absolutely no "pull" with the Russian government. They will do precisely what they perceive to be in their best interests, and they will do this irrespective of who sits in the Oval Office. The current movements have nothing to do with Obama and everything to do with what's happening in the Russians' minds.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Coming in 2009: Putin vs. Obama
> 
> Watch the community-organizer, Grammy-award winning audiobook author, and basketball fan Barack "Hussein in the Membrane" Obama take on the judo-trained, ex-KGB, ex-President, current Prime Minister and richest man in Russia, Vladimir "You gonna be hurtin'" Putin.
> 
> This would be funny if it wasn't so scary. There will be a test alright.


Just like we watched a dull, dim-witted actor from B grade movies and television shows go up against Gorbachev.

Buzz


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> Care to remind me who came out on top of that one?


All that I imply is that you are being premature and presumptuous in stating that

"_Watch the community-organizer, Grammy-award winning audiobook author, and basketball fan Barack "*Hussein in the Membrane*" Obama take on the judo-trained, ex-KGB, ex-President, current Prime Minister and richest man in Russia, Vladimir "You gonna be hurtin'" Putin.

This would be funny if it wasn't so scary. There will be a test alright._"

My guess is, however, that you have some weird, unpatriotic interest in seeing President Obama lose a test of wills with Russian leaders. By the way, what's with the "Hussein in the Membrane" appellation. One might think you were belittling the President-Elect's ethnic heritage, although I would never hold so crass a thought about you.

Buzz


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> All I wanted to point out was that when Obama was deciding whether he was "Barry" or "Barack", Vladimir Putin was imprisoning dissidents, collecting information, and being an all-around bad ass spy. Who is better prepared for a game of cunning?
> 
> It's so unoriginal to accuse Obama's critics of being racists - I'm frankly a little disappointed in you. Then again, perhaps lyrics to a (once) popular song did not penetrate the rarefied, left-wing air of Cambridge, Mass. (Hint: 'Hussein' rhymes with 'insane')


I did not say you were a racist, I just asked what you intended by using the phrase, "Hussein in the Membrane," and I for one await an answer. It appears that the song you reference did not penetrate my umveldt, sorry. It also does not speak well of you to demonstrate that you appear to harbor regional prejudices by referring to the _rarified left-wing air of Cambridge, Mass_. I would expect better of a thoughtful citizen.

Buzz


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> If you can't recognize a homophonic joke when you see one (e.g., McSame), then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> This will be my last post on this thread. I am really too busy for this. If you wish to have a last word at my expense, then please do. Be aware I'll never see it.
> 
> Best, P.


Oh, please. Don't feel sorry for me, I do recognize a homophonic expression. I just wonder why you feel it is funny...you say its a joke...and why you feel it is appropriate to refer to our President-Elect as "Hussein in the Membrane."

It is interesting that you are suddenly too busy to respond to a direct question about an expression you used on this list that I for one...and perhaps others...find inappropriate. I think it is typical of your species to run and hide rather than defend your own words.

Buzz


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> If you can't recognize a homophonic joke when you see one (e.g., McSame), then I feel sorry for you.
> 
> This will be my last post on this thread. I am really too busy for this. If you wish to have a last word at my expense, then please do. Be aware I'll never see it.
> 
> Best, P.





M6Classic said:


> Oh, please. Don't feel sorry for me, I do recognize a homophonic expression. I just wonder why you feel it is funny...you say its a joke...and why you feel it is appropriate to refer to our President-Elect as "Hussein in the Membrane."
> 
> It is interesting that you are suddenly too busy to respond to a direct question about an expression you used on this list that I for one...and perhaps others...find inappropriate. I think it is typical of your species to run and hide rather than defend your own words.
> 
> Buzz


Gee, Pentheos, not only have you run into hiding, but you have attempted to erase your participation from this thread entirely! How and why did that happen? Are you unable to defend your own words, Pentheos?

Buzz


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

M6Classic said:


> To be sure, my rhetoric...while perhaps unsurprising...is sound and well considered and does not consist of aping sound bites from Fox News. I found Obiwan's statement, "_Maybe he could send Oprah over to talk with them?_" utterly charming in a puerile manner. As I stated in another thread, I feel the pain of all you right wing Yahoos and it is absolutely delightful! More, please.
> 
> Buzz


If by "sound and well considered" you mean "smarmy and tool-ish" then yes, it is definitely "sound and well considered". That might be the most "sound and well considered" thing I've heard in the last month!


----------



## Nicesuit (Apr 5, 2007)

In Mufti said:


> This isn't a "test" and it's not about Barak Obama.
> 
> This is what these guys do 24/7--they seek to further their own interests. They don't care who is in the White House. They are out to get what they want and will do whatever will get them there.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this except for one thing. This IS about Obama. The sooner he figures that out the better off he and the country will be. The Russians are like that hot bitchy chick you just started dating. She's constantly testing and probing you for any sign of weakness or timidity. If you flinch you're finished, and she'll walk all over you and use you for everything you're worth. If Obama turns out to be more Casper Milquetoast than JFK, it's going to be a long 4 years.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Nicesuit said:


> If by "sound and well considered" you mean "smarmy and tool-ish" then yes, it is definitely "sound and well considered". That might be the most "sound and well considered" thing I've heard in the last month!


No, by sound and well considered, I mean sound and well considered. If you think my comments are smarmy and tool-ish, well, you are certainly entitled to your opinion.

Buzz


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Nicesuit said:


> I agree with all of this except for one thing. This IS about Obama. The sooner he figures that out the better off he and the country will be. The Russians are like that hot bitchy chick you just started dating. She's constantly testing and probing you for any sign of weakness or timidity. If you flinch you're finished, and she'll walk all over you and use you for everything you're worth. If Obama turns out to be more Casper Milquetoast than JFK, it's going to be a long 4 years.


You know, Nicesuit, you really should date women more appropriate to your limitations.

If you think you can describe the motives of the Russian body politic in so facile a metaphor, you are sadly imprisoned by your analytical shortcomings.

I have seen no signal that Obama is weak and indecisive, except within the messages of right-wing Yahoos posting on this list and others who wish that Obama will fail.

Buzz


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

M6Classic said:


> You know, Nicesuit, you really should date women more appropriate to your limitations.
> 
> If you think you can describe the motives of the Russian body politic in so facile a metaphor, you are sadly imprisoned by your analytical shortcomings.
> 
> ...


I really don't have any idea whether Obama is weak and indecisive, but I do know that what Putin does will have little to do with the "Russian body politic." Gheesh.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> I really don't have any idea whether Obama is weak and indecisive, but I do know that what Putin does will have little to do with the "Russian body politic." Gheesh.


One might argue that Putin in fact is the Russian body politic.

Buzz


----------

